# does owning a website generate leads



## mitlojames

Does owning a website generate Commercial leads if not any and please explain why a website is a useful asset to own


----------



## 1985gt

Commercial roofing is completely different then residential. 

95% of our projects come from referrals, public bids and the dreaded yellow pages. The ones that do come from on line are smaller residential projects, not that those are bad in anyway shape or form. 

Does having a web site help? Well of course, but we just haven't had many if any calls from management companies, factories, general contractors because they saw our web site.


----------



## OldPro

Definitely, owning a website can help generate leads as well as even close contracts for you. It's a must have in todays world, even for us roofers.


----------



## Gutter_Supply

A website does help. Its your online brochure. You pay for hosting and the creative elements of the website. You can hire a local company to build it for you.

A website is much easier to update than printed material. Printed material is important, but nowadays, a website completes the circle for various marketing aspects. 

Our website is a big, huge portion of our business. I monitor all the Analytics and campaigns. I have to keep the website marketable and in good SEO stance for the search engines. When I have a number of pages that are old and outdated, I have to remove them from Google. It is part of the job.

Of course, your website wouldn't be as complex as mine - yet, a website is your online brochure. Something that anyone can see 24/7.


----------



## mitlojames

1985gt said:


> Commercial roofing is completely different then residential.
> 
> 95% of our projects come from referrals, public bids and the dreaded yellow pages. The ones that do come from on line are smaller residential projects, not that those are bad in anyway shape or form.
> 
> Does having a web site help? Well of course, but we just haven't had many if any calls from management companies, factories, general contractors because they saw our web site.


Whats the public bids thing you were talking about. Because it sounds like something i can be interested in.


----------



## mitlojames

lashercontracting said:


> We are about 70% commercial specializing in single ply systems, and SPF Spray Foam. We could bid projects everyday with no end in sight from all of the GC's that send us requests for bids. So if you are a new construction capable Commercial Roofing Company, you could survive on just the request for bids by making relationships with GC's that build in your area.
> 
> However, like most other companies that have thrived in the past 4 years, we are a repair driven company, advertising for commercial and flat roof repairs. Rarely does a commercial roofing owner call you and say I need a new roof, they call and say they have a leak, and you decide they need a new roof.
> 
> I would be happy to show my analytics for the sack of knowledge to anyone not in my market. I am looking at them now, we had 2,291 visitors off of commercial ads last month in are target area. We had 45 emails from those 2,291, and 22 phone calls. Honestly that is relatively small month. All of those calls and emails only came from our commercial advertising.
> 
> I have heard this ongoing rumor that commercial roofing is so hard to advertiser for, I have never seen it to be true, on a daily basis our commercial calls are higher than our residential.
> 
> Commercial roofing is advertised differently
> 
> If people aren't seeing your website before they call unless they are referrals how are they finding you? Online advertising has to be any large company’s main source of leads, there is no other way to sustain a large roofing company in today’s market. Perhaps your website is not marketed correctly, Post a link to your site.



How did you advertise because i really need to get something going on :wallbash: lol


----------



## EssentialFlatRoofing

mitlojames said:


> How did you advertise because i really need to get something going on :wallbash: lol


If you're looking to get your website found through search engines, assuming you're a local business, there are a few good tips here about what factors into your website being ranked in search engines: http://moz.com/blog/top-20-local-search-ranking-factors-an-illustrated-guide

At the end of the day just putting up a website for the sake of having a website isn't going to generate you very many leads, you need to get the word out through various marketing opportunities.


----------



## wfduggan

short answer: not really. The internet and search enginers are designed to put the top payers at the front of the seach engine list. You would have to talk to a search engine marketing specialist to get somewhere with a web page. That said, its real value is for professionalism for those who are specifically trying to find your firm.


----------



## DFWRoofing

wfduggan said:


> short answer: not really. The internet and search enginers are designed to put the top payers at the front of the seach engine list. You would have to talk to a search engine marketing specialist to get somewhere with a web page. That said, its real value is for professionalism for those who are specifically trying to find your firm.


On page one of google there is "organic" search results, "local" search results, and "paid" search results. Organic and local are determine by the search algorithm, while paid results are by bid.

IMO google has replaced the yellow pages. We get a great deal of leads from the web, but we rank very high in our market.


----------



## Roofer Louisville Guy89

owning a website will only generate leads if you optimize your site to be on page one of google. or some other search engine like Bing or Yahoo. If you need this type of help, I can help you. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Max00

Only owing a website doesn't generate leads...You have to apply marketing techniques to make your site popular....Then only you can expect for a lead...


----------



## RoofingbyMidsouth

Gutter_Supply said:


> A website does help. Its your online brochure. You pay for hosting and the creative elements of the website. You can hire a local company to build it for you.
> 
> A website is much easier to update than printed material. Printed material is important, but nowadays, a website completes the circle for various marketing aspects.
> 
> Our website is a big, huge portion of our business. I monitor all the Analytics and campaigns. I have to keep the website marketable and in good SEO stance for the search engines. When I have a number of pages that are old and outdated, I have to remove them from Google. It is part of the job.
> 
> Of course, your website wouldn't be as complex as mine - yet, a website is your online brochure. Something that anyone can see 24/7.


This sums it up perfectly! Your website is your online brochure that you can easily direct potential clients too. Even when working with a referral it is extremely helpful to have an informative website that represents your company. We invest a lot of money in our website and it is constantly changing! I believe our website is more important now that we have transitioned to commercial roofing! http://roofingbymidsouth.com Customers rarely sign up with a commercial roofer from the first contact and an informative website (online brochure) can play an important part in their final decision.


----------

